# Oatmeal, Milk, and Honey wal-mart recipe



## laughter777

Once I get more room in my kitchen I wanna make a batch of wal-mart recipe using just oatmeal, milk, and honey, no actual fragrances, just the actual ingredients. Does anyone have a recipe for this??? I have NO idea how to know how much milk, honey, and oatmeal to put in it. I love my bars I made at the class I took with Vickie, that have oatmeal in them, but I have no fragrance oil and am not ready to spend money on them, when I actually have oatmeal, milk, and honey in the house already. This would be a personal use soap only, not sold or given away.

TIA

Sarah


----------



## Kalne

I use 1 tablespoon per pound of oils for the oatmeal and I grind it fine. Honey I only use a scant teaspoon per pound. I warm it so it's more liquidy and stick blend it into the oils. Your milk replaces all or just some of the water that your recipe calls for.


----------



## adillenal

I use collodial oatmeal which is already finely ground but I use 1/4 cup for my 7 pound formula. I use a dark local honey from a 4-H kid and I use a tablespoon. I use 100% goat milk for my liquid. Adding honey will make the soap get pretty hot so you might not want to cover the mold. 
Looks like I use 1/2 as much honey as Kathy.


----------



## Anita Martin

for my three and a half pound batch I used about 1/4 cup both oatmeal and honey, all goat milk in the recipe. Turned out very nice. The next batch I ran low on honey and it was lighter than I wanted. Using the darkest honey you can find should help with that, and yes, it will heat up.


----------



## Guest

You will love this soap with no fragrance.. one of my best sellers.. I add one tablespoon of cinnamon and one tablespoon of nutmeg to mine.. smells a little like a oatmeal cookie
Barb


----------



## mill-valley

Wow, Barb, you weren't kidding...just cut a batch using exactly what you mentioned and it looks and smells awesome. :yeahthat Much better than my first attempt at doing OMH. Thanks!!


----------



## ourark

I like sounds of the oatmeal, honey, milk soap. But I have NEVER made soap. Can I get a step by step instruction or where can I find them? SORRY NEWBY. I have just a ton of extra milk right now. Feeding 6-7 gallons to pigs everyday.... Need to find things to do with it.


----------



## icboers

Me too! i would love to make the OM&H soap, that is my favorite one that i got from Viki!

Karla


----------



## MiaBella Farm

Just follow the steps in the sticky under SOAP...Recipes: Soap, Lotion, Etc.

I found the instructions very easy to follow. I add my oatmeal (about a cup full, after I put it through the food processor) just before my scents (if using any)...make sure there are no clumps of oatmeal...scents usually go in last, then you pour the soap into your molds.


----------



## NubianSoaps.com

And I just throw my oats into the bottom of my soap bucket, add my butters and oils, then my lye and let my stick blender grind up the oats for me....yep I am lazy. Vicki


----------



## MiaBella Farm

WELL! If I knew that would work then I would have done that too...and here I am doing all this extra work!
Guess I'll try that next time... :biggrin


----------



## Sondra

I use a coffee grinder for my oatmeal /any herbs etc. then add to my oils. only use a tbl sp of honey per 7lb batch as don't want burnt soap. I use 100% milk in the OMH soap but if I want a light colored soap use a 50 /50 mix.


----------



## Island Creek Farm

Barb..is the cinnamon and nutmeg amount for a 7lb batch? How much honey and oatmeal do you use?


----------



## MF-Alpines

_Barb..is the cinnamon and nutmeg amount for a 7lb batch?_ Yes, I believe it is. That is how much I add and I'm sure I got that info from Barb.

_How much honey and oatmeal do you use?_ I use 1 Tbsp ppo for each. I actually weighed them on my last batch and it came out to 2.5 oz oatmeal and 6 oz honey. I had no overheating issues using that much honey and I love the result. And the bars are a really nice creamy color, not as brown as when I first started making them.


----------



## Guest

yes, it is for a seven pd batch... I add tons of honey.. tablespoon per pound of oils, honey is good for your skin... But I soap in a cold room with no insulation around my molds.. mine never overheats.. don't know why...


----------



## Island Creek Farm

Before I try this, do you have to alter lye amounts if you add "other" things to the soap...ie: honey and oats?


----------



## Guest

No,do not alter lye amounts.. your honey and oatmeal are additives.. you never change your recipe for additives.. unless its wet additives like cucumber mush or pumpkin.. then you reduce your water/milk amount by additive amt..
Barb


----------

